# Honey taste in the same Jar



## Muckafoonee (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably a noob question 
I received a Quart of comb honey with the hive I purchased, The honey in the top of the jar taste very different than that in the lower portion of the jar. I even gave some away and got to the bottom and it tasted different the next day (After settling) the honey on top taste like the original top layer. Any Ideas?


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Possibly the honey in the comb did not come out of the same hive as the liquid honey


----------



## Muckafoonee (Jun 19, 2011)

That might be it the Honey on top definitely tastes better lol


----------

